# No deer but did get this guy



## Dry Fly (Jul 23, 2011)

This was my first year to bow hunt, didn't see anything Saturday morning and spooked a nice buck up walking to my stand that evening, but this guy ended up coming in about 6:30 p.m. Walked in about 20 yds. away and didn't go but 30 yds. after the shot. I'm addicted to bow hunting now!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

well done!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Good job!!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Way to go! Picking up the rifle will never be the same now


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job!

TH


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Very cool, nice job


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Super job!!!


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Yes and there is no know cure for your addiction. NICE!


----------



## Grinmaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Now thats a good hog !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice shot!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Way to go*

Congrats. And nice shot


----------



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice shot - great cutters on that size pig!


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the cutters!


----------

